

Beauty is in the Eye of the Promoter - rglullis
http://www.themarknews.com/articles/636-beauty-is-in-the-eye-of-the-promoter

======
Shana
Partially true. After a while, you get it. One of the reasons if you are
making art outside of big places a big schools, it is often marginalized work
is that the theoretical issues you are tyring to work have been worked out. I
just put up an artwork here. You have no idea how scary it is to not know if
it will fail because I go to a smaller art program. I have to afterawrds
sumbit it to the like of Rhizome and they can hate me...

